# Hello from the Heartland



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Feed feed feed or they will have a tough time wintering with only two frames.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 1371!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!
Have you found a local club?
http://indianabeekeeper.com/local_associations
Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sls1371 (Aug 19, 2016)

Tenbears said:


> Welcome! Feed feed feed or they will have a tough time wintering with only two frames.


Thank you. I am trying.


----------



## sls1371 (Aug 19, 2016)

I have not yet. Will soon. Thank you.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees. Over the years I've had several July through September swarms that survived the winter and became gang buster hives the next year. If you don't try to save them you know what the result will be.


----------

